# Moving to Milàn



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2018)

Il mio vagabondaggio per l'Italia continua. Entro fine febbraio dovrò trasferirmi a Milano e sono alla ricerca di un appartamento in affitto (almeno un bilocale) da condividere con la mia ragazza. 
Quindi mi appello a voi, oh milanesi, consigliatemi! Quali sono le zone più sicure e tranquille? Quali quelle più movimentate? Quali quelle da evitare come la peste? 
I prezzi intorno a che cifra si aggirano?
Non abbiamo grosse pretese ma non vogliamo buttarci in una fogna. 
Magari anche qualcosa più in provincia, la cosa fondamentale è che sia ben collegata con Milano centro, raggiungibile in meno di un'ora di mezzi pubblici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Guarda in assoluto la zona più bella e tranquilla con il rapporto qualità della vita e affitto è da metà a fine linea verde della metro. 
Da Cernusco S/N in poi


----------



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda in assoluto la zona più bella e tranquilla con il rapporto qualità della vita e affitto è da metà a fine linea verde della metro.
> Da Cernusco S/N in poi



Quindi mi consigli anche Cologno Monzese in generale?


----------



## MasterGorgo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quindi mi consigli anche Cologno Monzese in generale?



Cusano, Bresso, Paderno, Senago, Bollate


----------



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2018)

E zone da evitare?


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Gennaio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Il mio vagabondaggio per l'Italia continua. Entro fine febbraio dovrò trasferirmi a Milano e sono alla ricerca di un appartamento in affitto (almeno un bilocale) da condividere con la mia ragazza.
> Quindi mi appello a voi, oh milanesi, consigliatemi! Quali sono le zone più sicure e tranquille? Quali quelle più movimentate? Quali quelle da evitare come la peste?
> I prezzi intorno a che cifra si aggirano?
> Non abbiamo grosse pretese ma non vogliamo buttarci in una fogna.
> Magari anche qualcosa più in provincia, la cosa fondamentale è che sia ben collegata con Milano centro, raggiungibile in meno di un'ora di mezzi pubblici.



Se non hai problemi ad annoiarti a morte (scherzo, in realtà c'è chi ama quel tipo di tranquillità), potresti anche pensare ad uno dei paesi che stanno tra Novara e Milano, dove passa la Feerrovia Nord, che ti porta fino a Cadorna. I prezzi degli affitti saranno sicuramente più economici.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quindi mi consigli anche Cologno Monzese in generale?



Cologno è già " più città " un pochino con più disagio essendo proprio periferia di Milano , la zona che ti ho indicato è sempre periferia ma essendo più lontana ( ma sempre raggiungibile in 20 minuti il centro di milano ) è più paese di campagna.

ps: Per quanto possa essere considerato paesino  , però per capirci è meno città confusionaria. Quella zona è bellissima ( Cernusco S/N , Gorgonzola , Gessate )


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E zone da evitare?



evitare come la peste la zona Rho oppure determinate zone di Milano città.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Cusano, Bresso, Paderno, Senago, Bollate



Anche , dipende dal Budget e da cosa ti aspetti dalla zona.


----------



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cologno è già " più città " un pochino con più disagio essendo proprio periferia di Milano , la zona che ti ho indicato è sempre periferia ma essendo più lontana ( ma sempre raggiungibile in 20 minuti il centro di milano ) è più paese di campagna.
> 
> ps: Per quanto possa essere considerato paesino  , però per capirci è meno città confusionaria. Quella zona è bellissima ( Cernusco S/N , Gorgonzola , Gessate )






Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> evitare come la peste la zona Rho oppure determinate zone di Milano città.





Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Se non hai problemi ad annoiarti a morte (scherzo, in realtà c'è chi ama quel tipo di tranquillità), potresti anche pensare ad uno dei paesi che stanno tra Novara e Milano, dove passa la Feerrovia Nord, che ti porta fino a Cadorna. I prezzi degli affitti saranno sicuramente più economici.



Al momento ha la priorità la tranquillità e la sicurezza. Non avendo tanto tempo per girare tra agenzie e appartamenti, e avendo un budget comunque limitato (max 850 al mese).
Poi con più stabilità si valuterà altro.


----------



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2018)

Anche perché abbiamo di recente subito un furto in casa e non vogliamo fare bis.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Gennaio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anche perché abbiamo di recente subito un furto in casa e non vogliamo fare bis.



Ecco allora stai sulla linea verde come indicazione


----------



## Butcher (2 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco allora stai sulla linea verde come indicazione



Ottimo, grazie Lollo


----------

